# 22' walleye



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Jehdbbdnd

Dhehd


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice fish, I had no idea there were walleye in the Ohio. Learn something new everyday here.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking fish,and Granpa is right,very tastey.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

That's a beauty. I bet that was a thrill, and tasty too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice surprise ! Nice walleye


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice fish,try fishing close to deep water at night and you might catch more walleye.
Jake


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

A 22 foot walley!?!?!


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea dude I also got a 20lb largemouth but this one stole the day... 


"Let em go let em grow"
Catch n release!


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

The Yeti said:


> A 22 foot walley!?!?!


I'd take his word for it. I make it a practice to never argue with anyone who is over sixty feet tall.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a nice Eye!! The Ohio is full of them anymore!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking fish


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish! Live in Cincinnati area. I catch a bunch of saugers and saugeyes and they are GREAT ro eat. On;y caught 1 walleye though and it was small. Now I have caught em by the dozen up at Lake Erie


----------

